# Possible Miscarriage?



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone, Just wanted a bit of advice really and your opinions... 

I had my first IUI done on the 15/11 and tested BFN on my testing day on Tuesday. Well Tuesday night I had really light brownish spotting (just like implantation spotting) so thought AF was on her way and put a sanitary towel on as you do, had light cramps and went to bed.

Then yesterday woke up and had no blood on pad or anything!  I had a glimpse of hope that maybe I just had late implatation  but then by lunch time it all went wrong! I normally suffer with bad cramps but these where REALLY bad! I was crying in pain , and paracetmol wouldn't lift the pain.. nor would a hot water bottle on my belly. I was literally flooding off my feet, and still sort of am now with clots in (sorry for the discription!).

Has anyone else had this before? or if you have experienced an early miscarriage is it anything like this? My AF is normally light-medium ish but today I'm still bleeding heavily with bad cramps that make me feel like I want to be sick  If it was an early miscarriage would it be anything to worry about or do I ring the hospital? I'm so confused!!  xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Lady G

My AF after my first IUI was exactly like that too. Incredibly heavy, and it lasted for 10 days. I ended up taking paracetamol with codeine for the pain, and just curled up on the sofa with a heat pad when it got unbearable. Hope it eases up for you soon.


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Hi lady g..
sorry to hear you are in such pain.   its because of the medication we have. my af was heavier and clots as well, I personally think first cycle is just our body getting use to all these medicines.. hope you feel better soon...


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Girls,

Thanks for the support I really appreicate it!   I'm not on any medication though.. having my first 2 IUIs un-medicated! Having a scan in a weeks time to see if my folicles are actually growing to the right size in my ovary before starting again in 2 weeks time (the day after LH surge day) otherwise will be going onto clomid!

How are you both anyways? Hope you are well!  xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi LadyG

I'm just coming to the end of the 2ww for my final IUI. If this hasn't worked, then it's on to IVF for me. Are you feeling any better today?


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Mooers,

I'm feeling fine today, looking forward to having my scan next Thurs to see if my folies are actually growing and then hopefully they are and will be basted again around the 13th December for the second time!

How are you feeling? What day is your testing day and have you felt the urge to test early yet?! I'm going to try next time not to test early.. and test on the actual day or maybe even after a missed AF (it will save me alot of money too! haha) xxx


----------



## mooers (Feb 19, 2011)

I feel fine, no symptoms at all. Saying that I had loads of 'symptoms' the first 2 IUI's and they were BFN's! I don't know where I get the self control from, but I never test early. No idea how I manage it! Monday is test day, so not long to go now.


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well i wish you all the luck in the world  we all deserve to have our BFP one day and hopefully this will be yours! xxx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

Lady g glad to know you are feeling better.

MOOERS... GOOD LUCK HUN


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks 7november, how are you doing today? xxx


----------



## 7november (May 18, 2011)

not too bad.. I am away for aweek in weeks time so looking forward to that. having a break b4 we start tretment again.


----------

